# No sheen on semi-gloss oil



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I painted some doors, then took them to customer's house to hang.
Using Ben Moore semi-gloss Dulamel (oil).
Customer bought a quart of same paint and applied it to trim.
When I applied it to doors, it looked dull (like a matte finish).
Took them to customer's house; the trim she painted LOOKED like semi-gloss. The doors I painted looked like matte.
Doors: Primed, then three coats Dulamel.

Any idea why a semi-gloss would have a dull sheen?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Same can?
That's happens when it's not stirred enough

Different can?
Dulamel comes in eggshell too.... maybe you used eggshell?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Stir it up!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree. My local BM dealer tells me that Dulamel doesnt exactly fly off the shelf as compared to satin impervo. That stuff was probably made in '04 and has been on the shelf for a while.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

It was shaken at the store and regularly stirred.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

BM Dulamel is my trim paint of choice and have not had any problems. I find that it goes on more like a Gloss; kind of stark and bright. It does however soften a bit over the first week or so; not quite as shiny as when applied. I always feel bad when someone has a problem with Dulamel because I love it; easy to work with levels out beautifully and gives that porcelain finish.

I would get another can and give it a shot.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe you used the eggsheel and she used the semi-gloss or just a bad batch...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I have painted doors with high gloss oil paints before and they dried flat - the reason was that the resin really penetrated into the old finish not leaving enough resin 'on top'. So by applying another coat solved the sheen problem.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

he said that he applied primer and 3 finish coats


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a job where I repainted existing promar 200 eggshell oil with BM Satin Impervo. On trim, it looked great, but on the doors it dried flat and uneven in sheen. I figure the doors must not have been primed well and the satin impervo penetrated the cheaper oil film.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

T200 said:


> It was shaken at the store and regularly stirred.


Did you try to extend it or add thinner to it? that could have effect on the sheen.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont know if we are overanalyzing, but I suppose its possible that the homeowner used high gloss and its just making the dulamel look a little dull.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using BM or 17 years. I am 36 and been in a BM store for 36 years with my Grandpa and he was in a BM store since the 1920's.
He used the stuff you mentioned, but he passed last year. I never used it, but our store has it. All I can get from it is that the thing that blinged in my head was you said you brought them back from where? Where did you paint them? If you painted them in a colder climate opposed to a heated one that may be your culprit as well as if this was a repaint did you clean the doors down prior?


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Didn't add anything to the paint.
Doors were painted flat (on sawhorses).
Homeowner bought a quart (I bought gallon): Same paint (Dulamel semi-gloss).
I talked to BM dealer, who gave me another gallon and asked me to bring in the lid from the can--it has a code stamped on it which shows what batch it came from. He says he'll check to see if there have been any reports about that batch.

I painted another door with the new gallon and hung it. It's shinier than first batch but still not a shiny as homeowner's.

I've been using a sponge mini-roller to apply the paint (then brushing it out). I've been cleaning the sponge roller cover in thinner then squeezing it out. I don't think the sponge cover is completely drying and I'm getting some thinner mixed with the paint. I'm going to try one with a new sponge cover and see if there's a diff.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Where are you painting them? Inside or out because if you are using a true interior paint and doing them outside it might...make a difference. Also, it is too costly to clean out a spirits nap and you are probally not getting all the spirits out.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm painting them in an interior heated space.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Then theres the other side. Is it too hot in the room. My grandparents kept the heat on 90 even i the summer, no kidding.


----------

